

Super Bowl Team Stats Visualized - digitalmarks
http://statmilk.com/NFL/MatchUp/5363/15638/

======
berlinbrown
I am going to say defense is an important factor in the game. So I am going
with SF.

~~~
digitalmarks
Now if you were to filter the stats to only reflect playoff games this year
things change a bit.

<http://statmilk.com/NFL/MatchUp/SF/BAL/?ps=1>

